# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  1st day back to Jits

## Grappler13

I took off a few months from jits practice and got back in yesterday. I feel like I got the crap kicked out of me............oh, I guess I did. Was pretty cool though, there was this white who weighs about 230 and he was the first guy I rolled with. Guy is built with great cardio and had me mounted for about four minutes until I reversed him and guillotined him nasty. I wasn't about to loose my first roll back in the studio. In all honesty though, winning that one killed me and I basically got the shit kicked out of me for the rest of practice. Awesome. God, I love jits.

----------


## soo2bhuge

Congrats! welcome back...don't stop now.

----------


## Grappler13

I was freakin' giddy after practice. I quit because I broke my ankle in January and didn't want to keep messing it up. Barring injury, I'm planning on three days/wk. I love it......it's like violent chess.

----------


## soo2bhuge

> I was freakin' giddy after practice. I quit because I broke my ankle in January and didn't want to keep messing it up. Barring injury, I'm planning on three days/wk. I love it......it's like violent chess.


lol. tha'ts good to hear. yeah...those injuries definitely catch up to you. i tore my pectoral muscle lifting a while back and wasn't able to do anything. then as soon as I got back and started rolling again I messed up my shoulder. Have been injury free for a while but I know it's only a matter of time. Oh well...like you said "I love it" too.

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

I remember days of going into the gym and not winning a single fvcking sparring match

HOLY FACK! i just wanted to pack it in that practice "i'm never comming back here again" i would say to myself - of course i would just be depressed but be quiet about it so no one knew

After knowing how $hitty I did and then comming back the next training day and staying positive, knowing & prepared to take an almost unbearable feeling of embarassment and emasculine punishment (by continually being defeated, especially for me being so big) didnt just change my jujitsu, it changed my life 

sure enough, the first time that had happened to me, the very next training session i did 1x million percent better! I even subbed a pro-fighter - The big lesson that i learned from my losses was that I tried being too technical w/o imposing my will (my strength is a strong point i have over others) 

I've always learned my greatest lessons from a loss, you dont know a man's real character until he feels the emotions of humility & embarassment.. and then eventually realizing that those feelings are self-imposed is i think the priceless teaching of jujitsu

----------


## Hunter

I hope you stay injury free grappler13 but I found that all my injuries from BJJ made me love and respect the sport that much more good luck bud

----------


## Panzerfaust

Over the years i have found that is one reason alot of people quit taking BJJ, there is no doubt that a begginer will get submitted right and left for the first 1-2 months without submitting anybody (depends) and that can **** with some people and make them think they are not learning.

Ok, i will share a story with you from 1999, i was a whitebelt and i tapped to a guillotine from a woman who was maybe 5'5 and 120lbs...i did'nt care thouigh, i just loved BJJ but it showed me the possibilities of the art.

----------


## zimmy

what belt are you now if you were white in 99? Purple?

----------


## Panzerfaust

Yeah! But i suck.  :LOL:

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

I could have my black belt in 6 months with TKD  :Wink/Grin:  

the only belt that means anything to me is a white belt, only because i know they are still learning the basics so not to go hard on them w/ sparring, yellow & above, everyone gets treated the same

----------


## BOUNCER

> the only belt that means anything to me is a white belt, only because i know they are still learning the basics so not to go hard on them w/ sparring, yellow & above, everyone gets treated the same



Wow!. You'd have your ass handed to you over here for that one!.
9th to 10th kyu = Learner & basics = Shodan & above, still learning but considered 'experts'.

Q; Whats the difference between a white belt & a black belt?.

A; A black belt is a white belt who never gave up!.

----------


## Grappler13

> Over the years i have found that is one reason alot of people quit taking BJJ, there is no doubt that a begginer will get submitted right and left for the first 1-2 months without submitting anybody (depends) and that can **** with some people and make them think they are not learning.
> 
> Ok, i will share a story with you from 1999, i was a whitebelt and i tapped to a guillotine from a woman who was maybe 5'5 and 120lbs...i did'nt care thouigh, i just loved BJJ but it showed me the possibilities of the art.


First weeks back suck as you're winded and getting tapped left and right. It's beautiful when you start to see it though and can, at least, survive. I still can't move I'm so freakin' sore. MMMMMMM.....pain!

----------


## j3374

It's been a while since I rolled with the pajamas on. It gets too damned hot in those things.

----------


## zimmy

I don't see the point of rolling w/o gi unless i'm training for an MMA or no gi tournament. You get used to be able to get away with sloppy moves...that's no good.

----------


## j3374

True, kimono grappling does make for better technique, but I think you can also learn a lot of the good habits (tightness and control) with enough experience and a good instructor.
I think rolling with a gi had it's advantages and disadvantages, depending on what your goals are with the training.

----------

